# Wing Chun Video Library



## Bob Hubbard

Wing Chun Video Sites:
I gathered these from other posts in this forum.  If anyone knows of additional WingChun clip sites, please add them here. 

===


http://www.windycitywingchun.com/multimedia/wcmovies.html
Some good "How To" clips.

http://www.leungting.com/
A few nice informational videos, more 'background' than 'howto'.

http://www.martialartinstitute.com/video_clips.htm
About a dozen video clips, appear to have been gathered from many places.  Qualitys eh, in many.  Worth a look.


Also of note is Sifu Grados.  His stuffs impressive, as its usually got a nice beat and shows some good stuff.  It is however more of a comercial than anything educational.
http://www.sifugrados.com/mcvideos.shtml

He also offers a "Technique of the Month" section, and this is much more informative than his videos.  They are clear, and done at a 'teaching' spead.  A bit short, but most definately worth a look.
http://www.sifugrados.com/technique.shtml


http://www.wingchun.com/anim.shtml
These are animated GIFs, not videos.  

http://members.lycos.nl/wingtsuncombat/
This ones in German (I think)..the videos are low quality, and I've seen them floating around the net.




Additional links:
http://gongsau.isportsdot.com/ - many broken links

http://www.wingtjun.com - short clips

http://209.197.240.134/media/sifu_music_video.html - WC Rap Video

http://www.wingtsun.com.au/gallery/movies.html

http://www.wingchunkwoon.com/empty.asp  Forms videos, def. cool.

http://www.columbia.edu/cu/wingtsun/videos.html many broken links

http://www.geocities.com/sifuleungmovies/  Lots of clips, also a CD of clips is available for sale.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Additional Videos:
http://www.kolumbus.fi/wingtsun/wt/videos.shtml

http://pages.zdnet.com/wingtsun/wingtsunlinks.com/id18.html

http://www.syracusewingchun.com/
http://www.syracusewingchun.com/wcmovies.html

http://www.wingchunbakmei.com/tech1.htm


----------



## Manne

A little contribution from Sweden:

http://www.wingtsunvestsj.dk/video.html

http://www.meihua.ee/index.php?file=video

http://www.wingtzun-eschwege.de/kkb-sparringtreff-200308/avis.htm

http://www.wingtsun.zigzag.pl/wingtsun.mpg

http://www.martialarts.dk/videoklip.asp

http://wtmag.dk/filmarkiv.php

http://www.wingtsuncantabria.com/internacional.htm

http://www.manne.nu/default.cfm?page=Ving%20Tchun%20Film


Best wishes,

Manne


----------



## Manne

New clip from Ving Tchun System, Sweden

http://www.vingtchun.com/video/Allhelgona2003.avi  Clipsize: 29 MB

/Manne

http://homepage.mac.com/wahboh/vingtchun/


----------



## whirlwind

All these videos are pathetic.

Sincerely,

Ed


----------



## Katsu Jin Ken

well Ed, why dont you show us something that isnt "pathetic".


----------



## Katsu Jin Ken

Also, does anyone have videos of the complete forms?


----------



## Manne

Found these on AVCI Wing Tsun Turkey.

http://www.awte.org/ingilizce/videos.html

/Manne


----------



## Manne

Dai-Sifu Reimers Wing Tsung in "Galerie" there are some new videos.

/Manne


----------



## Manne

http://www.meihua.ee/video/FestALL(medium_quality).wmv 58 MB

http://www.uctvingtsun.com

/Manne


----------



## Jonathan Randall

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> Wing Chun Video Sites:
> I gathered these from other posts in this forum. If anyone knows of additional WingChun clip sites, please add them here.


Thank you for going to this trouble! I will bookmark the best sites for future reference.

I have the Master Wong Shun Leung DVD and I can't believe how different classical Wing Chun is from the modified "stuff" I learned years ago. Ain't nothing like the real thing...


----------



## bcbernam777

Katsu Jin Ken said:
			
		

> Also, does anyone have videos of the complete forms?


Do a google search for Choy Sheung Teng, he has posted the SLT, BJ, CK, MYJ, he hasn't got the 2 weapons forms unfourtuanatly


----------



## ed-swckf

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> Thank you for going to this trouble! I will bookmark the best sites for future reference.
> 
> I have the Master Wong Shun Leung DVD and I can't believe how different classical Wing Chun is from the modified "stuff" I learned years ago. Ain't nothing like the real thing...


Thats a quality DVD.


----------



## 47MartialMan

Thanks for the links-some could not be opened


----------



## sifupr

More here:
http://www.wck-media.co.uk/
PR


----------



## marcus_p

Hi,

Some Videos from SiFu Lee's school. Hit prev & next to navigate to others. 

Also, SiFu Lee wrote some explanations for some of the videos of *training drills* here, here and here

Enjoy,
Marcus


----------



## arnisador

Thanks for sharing that!


----------



## yipman_sifu

Hi there, here is a link about Sifu Gary Lam. One of the students of master Wong Sheung Leung. I consider him one of the best Sifus in applying the method of the centerline.

Here you will find some of his videos
http://www.garylamwingchun.com/movies.html


----------



## yipman_sifu

Jonathan Randell, What was the difference you noticed, do you mean that classical WingChun is more realistic than the modern one, or you consider master Wong an exception.


----------



## Jonathan Randall

yipman_sifu said:
			
		

> Jonathan Randell, What was the difference you noticed, do you mean that classical WingChun is more realistic than the modern one, or you consider master Wong an exception.


 
The Wing Chun demonstrated by Master Wong was far superior to the hybrid modified modern system I learned. The body positioning, power generation, attention to stance and form, etc. was more defined in Master Wong's demonstration. That does not mean that I think classical Wing Chun is _always_ better than modern, simply better, far better, in fact, _*than the modern style I was exposed to*_. I do not know enough about both styles to come to a determination; although, were I to study Wing Chun now I would probably choose the classical form.

On edit: the system I studied, sad to say, was junk.


----------



## moonflipper

I think FM just started workin on wingchun lessons with some guy from UK.

http://www.martinvidic.com/martinvidic_en_2006/flash_mavi/wingchun.htm

But so far... His Wc instructions are incomplete.
Better check back in 20 years lol
But if they become like his modern wushu stretching and gymnastics instuctions.....uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## barriecusvein

ok, this has one of the most comedy soundtracks/sound effects ever! but on the plus side it does have some quite cool stuff in it.


----------



## yipman_sifu

Check this.

Here you will find master Wong's original clips from "The science of in fighting" + A demonstration of SLT, CK, and the wooden dummy by grandmaster Yipman.

www.vingtsunupdate.com


----------



## marcus_p

Here is a different edit of something we posted up before. It has some slo-mo sequences of a bunch of techniques to give you a clearer view. Its too bad we lost the original media 

/Marcus


----------



## Street Brawler

Here is something from the Brawler.     

http://www.wingtsunwelt.com/artikel.php?id=971

Fast and accurate. 

Hope you enjoy it.:whip:


----------



## Ivel Dragon

Everybody should check out "www.punchofdeath.com" almost all of the fighters are wing chun. I am on there aswell as my sifus and sahings. good backyard sparring vids no clips tell me what you all think.


----------



## jasonb

You'll have to buy this one, but Sifu Michael Casey, who I'd say is Emin Boztepe's second in command in the US is in a video comparing Wing Chun to Krav Maga, Pekiti Tirsia(FMA), and Fast defense.

EBMAS is a breakaway from Leung Ting's Group.

http://www.comparestyles.com


----------



## Miss Moyinggerk




----------



## Jade Tigress

Miss Moyinggerk said:


>



Thanks for the clips and welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## ConfuciousSays

Some clips of master Duncan Leung:


----------



## storkandrodent

I thought I would post some great Wing Chun video clips from my school's website on here. My master is Sifu Jim Fung, who is Sigung Chu Shong Tin's most senior student of over 45 years experience.

** Highlight clips from 30th Anniversary demonstration in Chinatown, Sydney. Includes kicking, chum kiu demonstration, the one inch punch, and Sigung Chu's demonstration of absorb incoming force into your own stance.*
-> http://www.metacafe.com/watch/303487/wing_chun_dynamic_force_generation/

** Clip of Brandon Lee's visit to Sifu Fung's school in Sydney, Australia to honour Sifu Fung's contribution to Wing Chun and his relations with the Lee family.*
-> http://www.wingchun.com.au/credentials.shtml

** An introductory video to Wing Chun's history and demonstrations of Wing Chun's basic principles.*
-> http://www.wingchun.com.au/videos_wingchun_adelaide.shtml

** Sigung Chu Shong Tin seminar videos.*
-> http://www.wingchun.com.au/videos_wingchun_seminar.shtml

There are more videos around the site at http://www.wingchun.com.au but those are some direct links that might be useful to you.


----------



## Miss Moyinggerk




----------



## Hawke

Wing Chun - 90 degree shift practice to learn rooting:


----------



## Nyrotic




----------



## Miss Moyinggerk




----------



## David Peterson




----------



## MartinYoder

Here are some clips from recent seminar with Carl Dechiara.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=143u...519534451&playnext_from=PL&index=0&playnext=1

Good chi to you all.

Marty


----------



## wkmark

Here is one for you you all.  Please note that I am aware of some minor issues here and there.  Enjoy.


----------



## Svemocn1vidar

http://www.youtube.com/user/Svemocn1Vidar

You can find some nice clips here,from various Wing Chun schools.


----------



## Padawan.U.K

Don't think this is on the list, quite a few vids here, some with Leung Ting are quite funny, as he sometimes goes really all the way round the houses, to make a simple explanantion sound very complicated. 
Hope someone finds something of interest.

http://www.wingtsunwelt.com/artikel.php?id=971


----------



## futsaowingchun

*Re: Wing Chun Video Library

Sifu Michael Mc Ilwrath
http://www.youtube.com/user/SifuMcIlwrath?feature=mhee*


----------



## wingc

Some useful pages with wing chun videos: 

Wing Chun videos here http://wing-chun.ws/index.php/wing-chun-videos 

and about wing chun movies here http://wing-chun.ws/index.php/wing-chun-movies

and also a useful page is learn online wing chun by sifu Wong http://wing-chun.ws/index.php/wing-chun-lessons 

and some useful analytical videos about wing chun techniques http://wing-chun.ws/index.php/wing-chun-techniques


----------



## MartinYoder

I've uploaded some short video clips of me working on the dummy and feeding a pak sao drill to one of my students who is just beginning to learn this drill.  The camera was nearly out of memory, so the clips had to be short.


----------



## MSTCNC

[video=dailymotion;xlqtdf]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xlqtdf_wing-chun-combat-drills-part-one-basic-blocks-traps-randy-williams_sport[/video]


----------



## AndyCFK




----------



## wingchunguy

DAMN STRAIGHT, KAITH!! TRADITIONAL IS THE BEST AND MOST COMPLETE OUT OF ALL THE SYSTEMS. Master Wong Shun Leung was considered the baddest fighter on the planet for the 20th century.


----------



## lansao

It's been a while, hope all is well with everyone! Sharing the Wooden Dummy as I've learned it:

First with grace: 



Then with intention: YouTube

~ Alan


----------



## Ime dan

whirlwind said:


> All these videos are pathetic.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Ed


So true 


Jonathan Randall said:


> The Wing Chun demonstrated by Master Wong was far superior to the hybrid modified modern system I learned. The body positioning, power generation, attention to stance and form, etc. was more defined in Master Wong's demonstration. That does not mean that I think classical Wing Chun is _always_ better than modern, simply better, far better, in fact, _*than the modern style I was exposed to*_. I do not know enough about both styles to come to a determination; although, were I to study Wing Chun now I would probably choose the classical form.
> 
> On edit: the system I studied, sad to say, was junk.


----------



## The MA Lab

We will be uploading some more videos, I will add them here for you all to enjoy. 

Thanks,

-The MA Lab


----------



## Wingchunelf

Grandmaster Felix Leong: Martial Arts Master on happiness, death, Ip Chun & living to over 100:
https://youtu.be/ZptdNW2uIgc


----------



## nikthegreek_3

Best explanation about Wing Chun Punch???


----------

